# Who else is taking time off for opening week/season this year?



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I normally try and take the first 2 days off every year, but this year due to the fact that I haven't taken any vacation since last june, I'm taking the whole week! I'll be hunting a few spots around Salt Fork, including state land. I'm really excited, I didn't get to get out much last couple of years due to money issues (trying to get everything paid off) and now that thats taken care of I can't wait to relax and enjoy some huntin and fishin!! I want to try and get my first with the bow so, I've been shootin the bow every chance I get.. Who else is ready to go taking off? Anyone else hunt the Salt Fork area??

Evin


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thinkin about heading to Salt fork for youth and maybe the first two days but don't know to much about the area also Egypt valley looks good on paper. Just want to take the boy where there is a better chance to maybe shoot one with a bow.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I have heard Egypt Valley is very crowded. Salt Fork is "OK" as far as the crowd goes, with a good number of birds.. Evin


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Taking at least opening day off! Can't wait. Hoping it turns out like last year.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ill be hunting SE OH,I cant take off work cuz I dont work LOL,wife cant wait for me to leave shes tired of listening to my calls:bananapowerslide:


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I took off January 2003 and have not gone back since

Salt fork is good and I like the area around Tappan lake too.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

ummmm duh!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

wish i could hunt everyday of turkey season oh wait i can


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

we have good friday off for work so i just took the week off.. 
19 days 23 hours 32 mins 01 sec to go!!!: )


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Im taking the first three days off. I think EZBite is coming down to the cabin with me also.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Out of town for work the first 2 days, but will be off Thurs/Fri for a long weekend. I am hunting a new spot that is holding some birds, so I am excited to get out there!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> Im taking the first three days off. I think EZBite is coming down to the cabin with me also.


Have you seen Tom shoot? You better watch it!


----------

